# Looking for land to lease in Washington county



## legend (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking for long term land lease in Washington county. No clubs. Just want something for my family and friends. 250+ ac.


----------



## vsudoc (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you looking for deer hunting?


----------



## legend (Jan 30, 2012)

yes deer hunting and turkeys would be nice as well 
PM me with number


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 30, 2012)

vsudoc said:


> Are you looking for deer hunting?



If you get him on Cliff's place,you gotta take me too


----------



## legend (Jan 30, 2012)

Cliff's place?


----------



## legend (Jan 31, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## legend (Feb 7, 2012)

I saw where vsudoc got banned. Guess that is why he never got back. Just my luck ! Oh well back to top


----------



## turkeytalk333 (Apr 13, 2012)

he had another name at one time too and got banned...


----------



## legend (Apr 17, 2012)

Ttt


----------

